# anyone for drinks



## nitz (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi .. i am 24 yr old guy and came to Singapore for higher studies. looking forward to have a a nice time. anyone wanna interested in joining for drinks and clubbing?? can call me at


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

que paso ????


----------



## nitz (Oct 23, 2010)

*drinks*



ecureilx said:


> que paso ????


can i know u more??? about your age and gender ? also when r u planning to go for drinks ?? if possible can u provide me your contact number???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nitz said:


> can i know u more??? about your age and gender ? also when r u planning to go for drinks ?? if possible can u provide me your contact number???




You cannot post personal contact details on the forum.. no email addresses or phone numbers.. there is a private message facility once you are a regular poster.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

nitz said:


> can i know u more??? about your age and gender ? also when r u planning to go for drinks ?? if possible can u provide me your contact number???


You are kidding mate  .. as MaidenScotland says - this isn't a forum to paste personal info ..   Much less a dating site .. 

If you are looking for drinking partners, do look up the many forums .. or spend some time and find out which 'spots' suite your taste 

Cheers mate - over and out ..


----------

